# Great inspiration pictures!



## Willa (Jul 24, 2009)

On this board, members who achieved their goal put their picture online
Some requires a membership, but some don't
Impressive!!! 
Inspiring also <3

Goal Photo Album - 3 Fat Chicks on a Diet Weight Loss Community


----------



## SerenityRaine (Jul 24, 2009)

Great link, thanks for sharing! Very motivating!


----------



## Sass (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm a member over there and my pics are in the mini-goal section.  That was one of the places I looked first to get inspiration to help me to lose weight.  It is, indeed, a great weight loss and fitness resource.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 24, 2009)

Wow if some of those ladies don't give you inspiration ...Nothing will!! Good Luck for all of you that are looking to make a health and fitness change! You can do it if you set your mind to it...I did and I have never felt better


----------



## Willa (Jul 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_I'm a member over there and my pics are in the mini-goal section.  That was one of the places I looked first to get inspiration to help me to lose weight.  It is, indeed, a great weight loss and fitness resource._

 
60 pounds is amazing!!!
Congrats girl!


----------



## VintageAqua (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow, some of the transformations are incredible! Thanks for the posts.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks for this! it's actually just what i need to snap me back into my diet! for the past month or so i've been eating what i want again and put on 5lbs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 not good at all


----------



## Boasorte (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks for posting, I'm joining this forum ASAP


----------



## beautiijunkii (Jul 31, 2009)

Indeed, very motivating!!!! Thanks so much for sharing!!!!


----------



## xBubblegum (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow, amazing results.. very motivating, thanks for sharing!


----------



## chickatthegym (Aug 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sass* 

 
_I'm a member over there and my pics are in the mini-goal section. That was one of the places I looked first to get inspiration to help me to lose weight. It is, indeed, a great weight loss and fitness resource._

 

Wow, 60 lbs is so awesome!  Congrats girl


----------

